
Facebook documents seized by MPs investigating privacy breach - timthorn
https://www.bbc.com/news/business-46334810
======
greenyoda
Discussion from yesterday:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18524434](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18524434)

------
craftyguy
Dupe: [https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2018/nov/24/mps-
seize...](https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2018/nov/24/mps-seize-cache-
facebook-internal-papers)

